# Preventing Artichokes from turning brown



## chefsluggo (Jul 30, 2013)

I know that lemon water or just lemon works, but what about storing them after cleaning for a long period of time? i want to put them on my menu, but even soaked in lemon water, within 1 day they are totally brown, is there a secret to keeping them "not so brown" like par- cooking or sous vide? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

We trim them up and then cook them off in seasoned acidulated water. Cut them in half and clean. To order we brush them with a vinaigrette and grill.


----------



## chefsluggo (Jul 30, 2013)

cheflayne said:


> We trim them up and then cook them off in seasoned acidulated water. Cut them in half and clean. To order we brush them with a vinaigrette and grill.


what do you use in your acidic water? I hear of this but apparently i am not in the loop on that one.. haha


----------



## lyndonb (Nov 7, 2013)

When you prep the buggers, really acidulate the water. Get some citric acid and sprinkle it in. Don't be shy. They will oxidize upon any contact with oxygen. Keep dipping them, almost after every cut or trim... You've gotta be really quick. Maybe make a barigoule? keeps them nice, and under the braising liquor..


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

ChefSluggo said:


> what do you use in your acidic water? I hear of this but apparently i am not in the loop on that one.. haha


Lemon juice, olive oil, rosemary, thyme, oregano, black peppercorns, salt, bay leaves.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

keep it really old school french. Artichokes, as well as salsify and burdock, not only oxidize, but are are photosensitive as well. Whisk some flour into your aciduated water, just to make it opaque.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

When I serve artichokes I cut off the stem and immediately rub the bottom with a lemon slice.

Sometimes I toothpick the lemon slice to the artichokes bottom before and while cooking.

I also clip the points so people don't get cut on them.

These too brown on contact with the air, so getting them into the cooking pot as fast as possible is best

I don't cook mine in a full pot of acidulated water 

I use a combo or chicken stock and white wine and only a 1" to an 1 1/2" of liquid total. I cover the pot and it takes about 35-40 minutes.

I would think that in order to serve them in a restaurant, you would cook off a par stock of the item to have on hand for orders.


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

Citric acid is the way to go.  But regardless of how much you put in (it does affect the taste), they will start to turn after 2 days  Plus the stuff is expensive.  Use powdered, not tablets.  Theres no such thing as holding for a long time with cleaned artichokes.  

In a related topic.  We used to cook whole avocados at 40 Celsius (basically hot tap water) for 20 minutes and there would be no oxidation for a whole service.  Perhaps if you did something similar with whole chokes it would slow that oxidation process.


----------



## gabecr (Dec 28, 2013)

I think using oil is the secret too. I used to work at a place where the artichokes were super white and it was because they literally covered them in acidulated water and oil. Almost like a lemon vinaigrette.


----------

